# Treadle scroll saw Seneca Falls Empire question on value



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

I may have the opportunity to purchase a seneca falls treadle scroll saw. It is the Empire model, and is rusty but appears pretty complete. Belt is shot. I have had a soft spot for these for awhile but have seen few for sale. I am not looking for an exact appraisal here but rather a range of what might be a fair price to pay for an item like this. Sorry I have no pictures to share. Anybody have an idea on a price range that they would be willing to share? This is certainly not a need to have item but I would enjoy the restore if I can buy it fairly. Thanks for your thoughts/opinions.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not sure about prices on the Seneca Falls models, but the Miller Falls tend to go for $350 to $500 in decent condition. Barnes made some as well and are more expensive. A good buy in the condition you describe would be $350 or less if it has all its parts as the parts will be hard to track down. The peddle versions with seats are worth more. Just my 2 cents.

If you get it, please post pics. Would love to see it!


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=687


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I did not but it. It was at auction today, it took a winning bid at $350.00 which was above my decided limit. Judging by the classified ad on OWWM, Perhaps I should have gone more, but choices made. Oh well….


----------

